# 2004 Camp list



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 13, 2003)

* 1st Mid-West WMAA Winter Camp (Chicago Area) *
February 27-29, 2004
Joliet, Illinois 

* 1st WMAA East Coast Winter Camp (DC, Virginia Area) *
East Coast Winter Camp
February 21-22, 2004

* 2004 WMAA World Conference (Buffalo, NY)*
April 30 - May 2, 2004
Buffalo, New York

* 2nd Annual WMAA East Coast Fall Camp (Philadelphia area)*
October 2004
Philadelphia, PA

* 2nd Mid-West WMAA Fall Camp (Detroit Area)*
October 2004
Detroit, Michigan

More to follow.:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 20, 2003)

Tim,

Would you like some company in Denmark?

Just thinking out loud right now.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 20, 2003)

Cool!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 21, 2003)

...or was that his ability to _eat_ Danish?


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *...or was that his ability to eat Danish?  *



Yes, he resembles that comment.:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> *Yes, he resembles that comment.:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: *



Hey that was my line 
:rofl:


----------

